# Plating/Chroming parts?



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

Anyone chrome or plate small body parts?
Is it worth it? Expensive?


----------



## alpinweiss (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Plating/Chroming parts? (atarasi)*

Expensive? Yes.
I think a bigger issue is finding a shop that still does chrome plating. They are rapidly disappearing.


----------



## atarasi (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: Plating/Chroming parts? (alpinweiss)*

I found a place that is willing to chrome plate. They charge a minimum of $75 per order. Maybe I can fit in a few small items.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

*Re: Plating/Chroming parts? (atarasi)*

Can you elaborate on the name of this place as my dad was just quoted $3000 for the grill on his Packard. He needs to get the chrome done and if this guy is cheaper my dad might use him as well as if it is cheap enough we might subsidise your $75 minimum surcharge. Thanks. You can PM me if you want.


----------

